# hinckley or around



## thekingz16 (Apr 25, 2008)

hey is anyone have a lake in hinckley or around there such as bath or anyhting within 20 minutes that would not mind a 16 yearold kid fish in witha buddy?
only catch and release .kind of looking for a small lake, but dont have the guts to go ask anyone at their door...or maybe you guys know someone who doesnot care if people fish at their lake? thanks..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I really think have the guts and go from door to door face to face is really the way to go about doing it


----------

